# What a big boy!



## PotterWatch (May 26, 2013)

I had to take one of our 9mo GPs to the vet today.  When we looked at him this morning, one of his eyes was red and swollen.  We are leaving for our new farm in Virginia tomorrow so we couldn't delay taking him in just in case it was something serious.  It turned out that he probably just got something in his eye but nothing major, though he also had an ear infection.  Anyway, I had to take a picture of him sitting in the back seat.  I took a picture of him the first time he went to the vet as well and the difference in just 7 months is amazing!


Seven months ago when he was just over 2 months old.







Today.  Nine months old and weighing in at 93lbs.  He was an absolute sweetheart the whole time despite not being used to leaving the farm, let alone riding in the car or being at a strange place.


----------



## terrilhb (May 26, 2013)

I am so glad he is ok. WOW he has grown. He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------

